# My first build  I call it Grillzilla



## beagleboy (Jul 15, 2010)

please look at my pics Im looking for some pointers from some of you bbq heads interested in what you think I have to work on getting the pictures down loaded but ther on my profile


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

where are the pix???


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 15, 2010)

im getting them together will be up soon


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 15, 2010)

cant seem to get the pictures down loaded but there listed on my profile


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Here ya go.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/picture-post-tutorial


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 15, 2010)

man that thing is huge!!!


----------



## tom37 (Jul 15, 2010)

u-gung-gus may be a fitting term here.

Its hard to tell in the pic, Is your welder ac only or is it ac/dc?

Looks like ya got it going on man, keep up the hard work.


----------



## caveman (Jul 16, 2010)

You should be able to put out enough "Q" on that thing to invite "ALL OF US OVER FOR DINNER" once you keep "Grillzilla" up & running.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 16, 2010)

Caveman said:


> You should be able to put out enough "Q" on that thing to invite "ALL OF US OVER FOR DINNER" once you keep "Grillzilla" up & running.


and we could bring friends!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2010)

Dang-it's a good thing that you made Grillzilla a "patio" model. That thing looks like it would be a pain in the butt to tow.


----------



## toxie (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome job beagleboy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm really looking forward to how this turns out!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, at least you started small for your first build, so you could kind of ease your way into it...lol. Props to you man.  I'm kind of a "jump in with both feet" kind of guy myself.  I'll be watching this one with interest.


----------



## roklimo (Jul 16, 2010)

That thing is huge!  Got alot of kids?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!

You might want to joint that thing in the middle, in case you ever want to tow it. That way you can make it around corners without taking down any telephone poles!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 18, 2010)

sorry for responding so late been out of town the welder is a ac 240 volt and welds like a dream thru rust and paint


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 18, 2010)

grillzilla is made from a 1000 gal propane tank eack cooking chamber is 48" wide and40" deep


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 18, 2010)

she'll be mounted on a 22 foot trailer with some other bells & whistles


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 18, 2010)

she 's gone to hit the road


----------



## tom37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Where did she go?


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 18, 2010)

just saying when shes done she is gone to be a mobile unit


----------



## tom37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Good deal, I thought for a second that something had happened and you didnt have it any more.


----------



## beagleboy (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## beagleboy (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn! That things even bigger than my grandpa's old Caddy! LOL


----------



## tom37 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Boy!!!!!

In post 23 I thought you had mounted an engine hoist for loading the whole Hogs. LOL

Looking good man, you should be able to build a heck of a fire. Thanks for sharing the build.


----------



## readytoeat (Jul 26, 2010)

Man, I finally made it here to see it!!!  WOW!!  You got it ready man. Can't wait to see it finish!


----------

